# Looking for fly line experience and input...



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I currently have a Monic clear floater on a 12wt. Used Monic for years (since the late 90's) and have a bit of a love hate relationship with their lines. Field tested a few lines for them back in the 90's.

I like having a clear floater with me on a 12wt rigged since one of my poon fly patterns floats and I like having it clear (in case I line the fish). Otherwise, I like clear intermediates.

The 12wt Monic tends to be a little sticky which I don't like, so I dress it frequently. Plus it discolor slightly, getting a yellowish tint to it. Still, I like having it.

But this summer I tried Cortland's new Liquid Crystal Clear Tarpon Taper and I have to say it was sweet and felt good, not as stiff as the Monic and I felt it shot out like a hot bullet. I really line the line slickness too. First impression are good so far. So I'm ordering the 12wt this spring, along with the 8wt version in a Flats Taper for the NTi.

They also have a Sky Blue version of it where the tip is clear and slowly fades to a sky blue color. So I'm ordering that in a Flats taper 9 & 6wt.

Check it out.

http://www.cortlandline.com/fly-fishing/saltwater/liquid-crystal


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

SC, I fish a lot of really narrow canals and ditches where it is nice and tight. I use the Wulff Short a lot in 7,8 and 9. It has a purpose where you are pinched for space and don't have a lot of room. The head is heavy and short (23')and I find it great for picking up and laying down. Maybe one back cast if any,..... I find it best for shots 30 to 60 feet.

I also have used the Wulff sink tip you are speaking of. I find it works very well.  I did use it in the surf with good results. I like its bumpy texture helps me grip it better and throw longer. Believe the sink is close to 2" per sec.

Backwater, I for one have found a lot of very useful information in your recent posts!! Please, keep it up if you have the time.


----------



## vmgator (Jul 5, 2012)

I have the Bermuda Shorts on my backup reel and use it for dock lights. Its great for situations where you're casting relatively short distances (less than 50 feet) and picking the line up and putting it down a lot. I prefer the regular triangle taper for mangroves, as I find that I'm a little more accurate with it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I fish the wulff btt on my 7 wt, it's a good match for that rod. The rest of my rods are lined with Cortland. 8 wt Cortland redfish, loads quick doesn't tangle. I have the blue Cortland liquid crystal on my 9, 10 and 11 wt rods. It is the best line I have fished without question. Slick, good tapers, shoots like crazy and doesn't tangle. Just to clarify the blue doesn't fade to clear, it is a transparent light blue color the entire length.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Best tarpon line I've fished is the Teeny TS-T. I use the 400 on my 12 and the 300 on my 9 and 10. Intermediate clear tip.

I am a big fan of the Wulff BTT lines though too.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok thanks el9surf, I stand corrected (transparent sky blue tip to opaque sky blue rather than "clear tip to opaque sky blue").   I actually never held the Sky Blue in my hand but ordering it anyways.  At this point, if it shoots as well (which I'm sure it does) as the clear floater, I'm in.  

Though I don't need to look at my flyline as much as others, it's nice to see what it's doing sometimes.  Plus I've used a light skyblue with other lines (SA and others) and I like the color.  I've lined plenty of fish, including tarpon with that color and not blown em up.  But I do like the stealthiness of the clear.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

All fly lines will spook fish. All of them. Most of the fish spooking comes from the fly line landing on the water and the pressure wave that creates. The color of the line or the fact that is a clear line is mostly irrelevant.

Where a clear or clear tip line may make a difference is when its in the water and you are manipulating the fly. A clear line or tip may not spook a fish if they see it. Some will say that fish spook from the shadow of the fly line in the air.....maybe but I don't buy that.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just to clarify so you know what you are getting as their photo is a bad representation of the actual color. It is the same sky blue tip to butt, no transition in color. It's not really clear. Having color is nice so you can see your line while casting. As I said it's the best line I have used. My one and only gripe is I wish they would make them dual tone so you had some sort of distance reference when casting at fish.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I'll have to try that liquid crystal out, sounds nice. I use the BTT and airflo primarily. If you took the best qualities of both, and were able to combine them, it would be the best line ever. I also have the Bermuda shorts, wasn't a fan. Casted good, but it's not stealth enough for ridiculously spooky fish.

Idaho... Lagoon fish spook allot while the line is still in the air. Whether they're seeing the shadow, fly or the line. It happens all the time, drives me insane some days.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Red I know the feeling. They will spook before you can get one false cast completed even when your shadow isn't a factor. I find the slick calm days to be the most difficult days sometimes, they seem to know you are there 100 yards away.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Red

I have seen lots of fish spook while casting and I am sure that some of that might have been from seeing the fly line in the air. But I suspect more of it comes from the motion of the angler, pressure wave of the boat, etc. And as for the Lagoon fish. I have only fished there twice and really loved the area. But you can have those POS finicky non eaters.....lol ;D ;D


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Idaho, again, I don't know the area where you live and fish, but when I say lining the fish, I am referring to exactly what Rediculous and el9surf (hey el9, what does your handle mean?) when lining the fish. Casting over head and them seeing a glimpse of the flyline going over them, kinda like a knee jerk reaction when a bird flies over them. Tarpon and redfish and especially bonefish. It's a flash of color or something, maybe even the shadow, who knows. All I know is I've spent several years observing it and then changing what I do and what I use due to it's effects.

I've false casted different color fly lines ove tarpon and reds, not with the intension to catch them but to study it's effects, without ever landing the fly. You will literally blow the fish up when they see it overhead.

I can also tell you it's not because I'm too close with the boat or rocking it when I cast. I teach people how to cast without rocking it (which I agree with you that it will cause the fish to high-tail it out of there). 

The sky blue color blends into the background. I've been wearing sky blue and light colored clothes and hats for that reason for over 30yrs since I've found it makes a differents. If they started making a decent sky blue colored flyrod series, I might even switch to that (and don't mentioned those Blair Wiggins fly rods to me either! ;D) Though I might hunt down a Redington NTi Quartz with that light blue gray color and try it out.

Yes Idaho, you are right with a lot of those things you have mentioned. But for us guys who have those "picky eaters," the art of splitting hairs is a valid talent that keeps some of us ahead of the game within the rest of these knuckleheads who come flail the water then leave with a holeshot!

Anyways, you will notice that MOST decent fly line companys are currently making sky blue fly lines , especially for bonefish (imagine that one : )

But then again, I remember the days back long ago where little things like that didn't matter. For us here about mid Florida, southwards, those days are far and few between anymore. So every little bit adds up and helps in the end.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Red I know the feeling. They will spook before you can get one false cast completed even when your shadow isn't a factor. I find the slick calm days to be the most difficult days sometimes, they seem to know you are there 100 yards away.


Slick calm and really clean water, make for the toughest days. Unless they're tailing, cause they're so focused. But, it seems they hardly do that anymore. I have my best days when there is a decent ripple on clean water with plenty of good sun.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Seems counterintuitive to show up at the boat ramp hoping for some wind and a tinge of murkiness in the water. It's funny, I find them tailing at the weirdest times, but yeah its not nearly as frequent as when I first started out in the late 90s. Back then it was rare to go out and not see at least a few tailers on every trip. I also saw a few hundred less boats back then.


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

I have been throwing the Bermuda Triangle for 3 seasons now and it throws great. I am going to try out the Orvis clear/Intermediate tip this season. about 10ft of the head is clear and sinking. Im fairly new to Tarpon on fly but I wanted to try a clear head to hear what the fuss is about. Not sure what everyone else is doing for leader but I use a 12ft & have gotten a few eats without the clear head.


----------

